
Mercury OS: Modern, Humane OS Design Concept - feifan
https://www.mercuryos.com/
======
emptyparadise
This is interesting, however I feel like it has the same problem as Jef
Raskin's ideas, namely that it does not scale well for tasks that are not
text-based or personal organization/communication based (like mail or calendar
management).

The thing I need most is a robust tag-based file system, that would let me
have the same file in multiple places, and also would be intelligent enough to
suggest tags for me.

That, and unlimited undo, everywhere, forever.

